# I'm excited



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

tomorrow I'm going to go look at this
Toro 8 horse 24 inch xl 2 stage


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Always fun scoping out a new potential toy. Do you have a bottom line number in mind? Good luck!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Freezn said:


> Always fun scoping out a new potential toy. Do you have a bottom line number in mind? Good luck!


he sez it got a problem and he also has three CL ads, one sez $250 and the other two say $300. i'll see what the problem is and if it isn't too bad i'll offer him $250 but for $300 it shouldn't have a problem


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is the drive depressed?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

buzzzard, All the rust on the head bolts???. I don't see any electric start....Powershift or not I'd offer $100 standing in the driveway. Farmington, he never kept it up (you and I know that area). West side MI that's a $125 machine, running. Just my 2 cents


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> Is the drive depressed?


I'm not sure and I didn't ask cause I want to see it


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jtclays said:


> buzzzard, All the rust on the head bolts???. I don't see any electric start....Powershift or not I'd offer $100 standing in the driveway. Farmington, he never kept it up (you and I know that area). West side MI that's a $125 machine, running. Just my 2 cents


you might be right, i'll know more tomorrow when I see it and I'm not saying I'm going to buy it either but I'm not spending more than $250 for a powerthrow 824 with or without electric start


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

good luck det.. hope it works out for ya.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh, I would definitely look at it, but I would play hard ball with the negotiations.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> Oh, I would definitely look at it, but I would play hard ball with the negotiations.


you know that i am if i decide to buy it


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

As winter winds down you may have a bigger selection, William. I've seen the prices around here finally start to drop some. That HS624 I looked at a couple weeks back .... He wouldn't budge from his $600. I offered him $475 and he said he'd already turned down 525. I walked. Well, the ad reappears for $525. I emailed him and said $450, _knowing _he'd turn me down and he emails back and says *yeh.* I then had some''splainin' to do. I drove two hours to see it. Told him it was his turn to come to me. I've never operated like that before. The post is still up as far as I know. Patience is the name of the game, buying and selling.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking forward to a new blower in the family! I'll be watching for the results!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

snowblower honda
Found his ad. It's now down to $500.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I'm going to put off looking at it until the weekend, I'm tired. we do new car deliveries at henry's and with the blizzard over the weekend all the vehicles are covered in snow and then there is the mess from the plows. so every vehicle has to be dug out then cleaned off. once home I've been blowing snow to make it easier to get up and down the block, I've got to dig out my neighbors van and clear the parking spot just in front of it when I get home today


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WELL did you go or not.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WELL did you go or not.


nope, I didn't go look at it


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> nope, I didn't go look at it


 ARE you going to even??????????????


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> ARE you going to even??????????????


if do not before saturday


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if do not before saturday


 hopefully you didn't miss the boat there Detroit...ad has been pulled


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> hopefully you didn't miss the boat there Detroit...ad has been pulled


 HE missed the boat that floats.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

classiccat said:


> hopefully you didn't miss the boat there Detroit...ad has been pulled


 I still see the ad for 500 $$ 



> 6 hp
> Honda snowblower
> 24" width
> Hydrostatic transmission
> ...


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

1894 said:


> I still see the ad for 500 $$


 Detroit is looking for a Toro 824XL

Joe is looking at the Honda.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'm looking no more someone bought the powerthrow, got the text last nite


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

classiccat said:


> Detroit is looking for a Toro 824XL
> 
> Joe is looking at the Honda.



 Didn't go far enough back in the thread , sorry


----------

